# Full Body v. Shells



## Trapper Trav (Feb 3, 2013)

Are there any experienced Nodak hunters out there with an opinion on Duck/Goose decoy shells vs. full body decoys. Any specific instances where birds have flared off of your shells, is the there a large difference in the success rate between the two? Does your location in ND make the difference on which deke you need to use?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

They both work. The only difference is, price and storage.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

During the early season I often set my shells considerably upwind from my FBs and have on several occassions had geese bypass the FBs and land in the shells............

Area/pressure may be a factor...... I am in a pretty low pressure area...............


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Shell's all the way. The only instance when i ever use full body's is when were hunting a flooded low spot in the field and only then will i use them to sit on ring bases in the mud. I think i have 4 or 5 dozen shells and a dozen FB's. They all fit in that huge green mesh bag people use for floater decoys, no need to baby the shells. 4 years of having them there's no broken heads, a few scratches but nothing to worry about.

I strongly recommend using atleast 1 mojo spinner, at max 3 at a time and almost always using atleast a dozen honker decoys, even if there was no geese in the field because they hide the blinds well.

Michael


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I use mostly the GHG shells and I don't really have anything bad to say about them. They are a tad more difficult than the fullbodies to set up in the dark since you have to put the stake through the little hole but not that bad. If space or cost is an issue, get them. If you have the space and the extra money isn't a problem, get the fullbodies. The other reason to get fullbodies would be if you hunt frozen ground since you can get the ring bases for them.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a doz. GHG Mallard shells I would sell. Only used about 3 times. I need to get 1 replacement head, imagine that


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Neither. Not neccassary you can kill plenty of ducks with spinners and your honker decoys. I bought 10 dozen fulls this year and used them all season. It didn't make a differance, save your money buy a mojo or 5. Then just stick out lots of honker decoys, you will shoot more ducks then you know what to do with.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Kelly Hannan said:


> I have a doz. GHG Mallard shells I would sell. Only used about 3 times. I need to get 1 replacement head, imagine that


ill take them! feeders or actives?


----------

